# Borderlands 2.



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Who else will be getting this? It's felt like it's been the longest wait ever waiting for this game. 

I'll be getting this on PC, maybe others on here would want to join up for some Co-op from time to time? I've chickened out from playing with others from here online before but hopefully I'll be confident enough to do it this time.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I've only just started playing Borderlands 1 on my PS3. Just a quick question, am I shooting myself in the foot playing solo? I had some trouble with Nine Toes but I eventually got there, and I'm intending to grind as much as possible and not take on any overwhelming missions.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Rixy said:


> I've only just started playing Borderlands 1 on my PS3. Just a quick question, am I shooting myself in the foot playing solo? I had some trouble with Nine Toes but I eventually got there, and I'm intending to grind as much as possible and not take on any overwhelming missions.


I played the whole game on solo, didn't have too much trouble. And I loved it, but not sure if I'll get Borderlands 2. My backlog is already to big and I feel like I should clear it out first. May get it next year or something.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Rixy said:


> I've only just started playing Borderlands 1 on my PS3. Just a quick question, am I shooting myself in the foot playing solo? I had some trouble with Nine Toes but I eventually got there, and I'm intending to grind as much as possible and not take on any overwhelming missions.


Better multiplayer but I remember it being full of hackers, I remember it being a lot tougher on single player too.

But because of its multiplayer orientation I'm going to pass on getting the sequel.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

I haven't even beaten the first one and its DLC yet, so it'll probably be a while before I bother with the sequel. :/


----------



## Ven (Aug 20, 2012)

Border lands was the real diablo 3


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I haven't been more excited for a game than I am with Borderlands 2.
3 more days!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh, didn't know it was that close! I have to pre-load it soon then. What platform are you guys buying it on?


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

First game i ever preordered. 
Loved the first one, Can't wait until tomorrow.

ps3


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I would like to give the first Borderlands game a try some day. I haven't seen much of it, but it looks like a fun shooter/RPG hybrid.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh what, Americans already get to play it? Us Aussies have to wait 2 more days.


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm actually waiting for this as we speak. I will be getting it on steam at 12 midnight!! DDDD.. I'm really excited. I got the game for free through a promotional offer when buying a new nvidia 670 gtx graphics card and you get borderlands 2 for free . My steam account is up and ready to go, I am anxious!


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm heading out for the midnight release. Special prizes and what not.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I still have to wait 2 days! Lame.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

-_- I hope I can get it tomorrow. I absolutely hate getting games late =/ 

Borderlands was a blast. It's really a crime to play this game alone. It's far from challenging, for me, when playing alone but the challenge isn't what makes that game so amazing. It's built for a true Co-op experience and it delivered last time. Supposedly Borderlands 2 is a lot better than the first too.


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

The game is a lot of fun. I stayed up playing it all night. The PC version is awesome especially when playing it on full/max settings. I haven't tried the online multiplayer just yet.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm pre-loading it now for when it's available in ~21 hours. :time


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Any aussies playing tonight it tonight on release?


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

add me "Ryghts" 

Let's blow sh*t up


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

On PC or? I couldn't find you on steam.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

So, what classes has everyone been playing?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been playing commando, solo. I'm at lvl 17. I haven't tried co-op because I'm hesitant about playing with randoms. I might give it a go once solo starts feeling repetitive. My name on steam is Maniac if any aussie want to add me.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

scooby said:


> So, what classes has everyone been playing?


I have a solo Commando, Assassin, and one Assassin for Co-op with my friend.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been playing commando too, haven't tried co-op yet.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

scooby said:


> So, what classes has everyone been playing?


I've been playing the Assassin in Co-op. When my friend isn't online I use the Siren and replay the missions. We want to progress through the game together.

To all the people not playing Co-op.  Borderlands is not a game built for single player gameplay. You aren't doing the experience justice. Borderlands 2 is much better for single player play than previously but still. If you can, try to play with a friend


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't like pugs, especially with a game that has a free-for-all loot system. :roll I don't think single player is less enjoyable than multiplayer, shooting mobs that can take 200 bullets to the face before they die. It would be different if I had friends, but I don't. :b


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I had trouble finding games, it took me at least 5 minutes to find an "acceptable" game last time I tried. :cry


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Anybody else think that Tannis could be the perfect video game representative for someone with SAD?


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow this game is crazy hard compared to the first one. 
And why it's so hard to level up in this one?


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

successful said:


> Wow this game is crazy hard compared to the first one.
> And why it's so hard to level up in this one?


Yeah there is a definitely a bigger challenge now, and about the leveling, maybe it's because completing challenges doesn't award XP like in Borderlands 1.


----------



## Keikei (Mar 16, 2004)

i would love to play. My bf has it on his steam account. Not sure if my graphics card would support it though. it's an integrated Intel Graphics. Does anyone know what it takes graphics wise to run this awesome game? I would really love to play.


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

I looked up the requirements and they seem pretty high for an Unreal Engine 3 game.

*Minimum System Requirements*

OS: Windows XP SP3
Processor: 2.4 GHz Dual Core Processor
Memory: 2 GB XP, 2 GB Vista
Hard Disk Space: 13 GB free
Video Memory: 256 MB
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8500
Sound: DirectX 9.0c Compliant
*Recommended System Requirements*

OS: Windows XP SP3/Vista/Win 7
Processor: 2.3 GHz Quad Core processor
Memory: 2 GB
Hard Disk Space: 20 GB free
Video Memory: 512MB
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560
Sound: DirectX 9.0c Compliant
Unfortunately integrated graphics won't cut it. Also It supports PhysX, that may be the reason they recommend an Nvidia GTX 560.
I run it on a GTX 670 with a 9800 as dedicated PhysX processor, and it still slows up occasionally.


----------



## Zg516 (Oct 3, 2012)

Already beat this great game,first week it came out,no lifed it,probably not the healthy thing to do,but hey whatever. I got bored decided to mod and have a little fun,I got guns on xbox for people.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Yahtzee's review is up: http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/6364-Borderlands-2

Guess he didn't like it.


----------



## StGlen333 (Sep 27, 2012)

successful said:


> Wow this game is crazy hard compared to the first one.
> And why it's so hard to level up in this one?


I have no plans to play Borderlands 2 (and I liked Borderlands 1). But your comment right there about it being hard just picqued my interest.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a lvl 17 Assassin and when my bro wants to play his Commando I'll get on the Siren, both are 13. I sure hope the wait to lvl 50 for the Sanctuary Chest is worth it.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

StGlen333 said:


> I have no plans to play Borderlands 2 (and I liked Borderlands 1). But your comment right there about it being hard just picqued my interest.


yeah it's like 4x's harder then the original, & im just at level 10.
Not exactly complicated, But you die a lot & it takes a lot of effort to kill some enemies.

Just finished a part where i died like 9 times back to back, & i don't think these were bosses.....
Unless im taking on the main quest too early..


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

successful said:


> yeah it's like 4x's harder then the original, & im just at level 10.
> Not exactly complicated, But you die a lot & it takes a lot of effort to kill some enemies.
> 
> Just finished a part where i died like 9 times back to back, & i don't think these were bosses.....
> Unless im taking on the main quest too early..


If you're straight shooting for main story missions, you will have some difficulty. The way mission scaling works practically calls on for you to "train" with side missions.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

StGlen333 said:


> I have no plans to play Borderlands 2 (and I liked Borderlands 1). But your comment right there about it being hard just picqued my interest.


Money is also harder to come by and the upgrades for ammo storage isn't exploitable either. Not that these are bad things, I just found myself with too much money in the first game and I bought the orange level rocket ammo SDU without touching any of its earlier forms.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I loved the first game and I started the 2nd one last weekend (can only play it at my brother's). It took quite a while to get into and it's a hell of a lot harder than the first, especially near the start, but I really like it so far. 

The main thing that I think is probably going to make it not stack up to the first one for me is that it will probably be near-impossible to play solo. And I'm mainly a 1-player gamer, just playing this on splitscreen.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd love to play it, but my system (graphics card) won't run it. Torchlight II has been my go-to game since it released. So awesome. Very addicting. What Diablo III should have been.


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

I've got Borderlands 2 for PC. Its like digital drugs. You get hooked on it. haha


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I just started playing this 5 years post release. That shows how far behind :crying: I can't even play the psycho character without shilling out another ten bucks...


----------

